

Apple straying from its own Human Interface Guidelines - brendanlim
http://blog.wells.ee/apple-adc-hig

======
misnome
Isn't this a little like criticising an experienced photographer for not
following the "Rule of Thirds"? This is even less of a case, because they are
"Guidelines" not even "Rules" or "Requirements". Just because they don't
follow them to the letter all of the time doesn't mean they aren't a good idea
in general.

It seems to be another case of: Apple story is non-story.

~~~
seandougall
Indeed. It's hardly news, anyway; Apple violates their own HIG all the time
(cf. brushed metal theme and iTunes zoom button). There's a reason they're
called "guidelines".

------
glhaynes
The whole graphic just isn't nice. Each line is laid out a little bit to the
left of the line above it to give the illusion of the text flowing with the
page, but the characters aren't transformed at all so it just looks ... bad.
And then there's the weird shadow that looks more like a slot that the pages
are being stuffed into. Yuck.

But, then, their developer pages have always been very hit or miss
graphically. (Not to mention functionally!)

Anyway, kinda dumb headline but, yeah, really bad graphic.

------
zeitg3ist
I don't get it. The guidelines say "don't mix greek text with real text", and
the icon has greek text. Did I miss something?

